

Syncmail Alpha - Mail for WebRTC Networks - pfraze
https://syncmail.grimwire.com

======
pfraze
Hi HN. This is an application I've been working on for the past few weeks.
It's open-source (MIT), the repo is at
[https://github.com/grimwire/syncmail](https://github.com/grimwire/syncmail)

The WebRTC network it runs on is Grimwire, which some folks may remember as a
Browser OS announced a few months back that runs servers in Web Worker
threads. It still does that, actually, but it has been reworked to be WebRTC-
focused, so that 3rd-party applications can be hosted on their own domains.
It's also open-source (MIT) at [https://grimwire.com](https://grimwire.com),
and I'm running a free public relay at
[https://grimwire.net](https://grimwire.net).

The software is alpha version, so beware of bugs.

